# Where to buy Traxxas 50k diff oil in Canada.



## Cuberty (Nov 3, 2011)

Title, preferebly somewhere that doesnt have shipping.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know about in canada, but at speedcubeshop they have it for cheap. http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2590039


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 4, 2011)

-Where in Canada are you? 
-Do you *need* Traxxas?
-You could just go to an RC store and pick up some shock/differential oil
-Get 30k (IMO)


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

> -Get 30k (IMO)


 or 50k


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 5, 2011)

- Ontario, Toronto to be exact
-Yes, I am teaching lessons and lubix cannot "feed" 30 cubes.
- And wher could that be?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

ur teaching lessons? Then you don't "need" diff oil, just get a can of crc or jigaloo


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, I have heard that jigaloo can melt plastic, and we have classes every 1-2 days, the Traxxas is like the exact same thing as lubix, but cheaper and doesnt have the syringe, which I can get from my mom.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

http://hobbyhobby.com/store/product/287200/10237-Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000-Weight-/ if you are willing to drive 45 mins, if not then just go on ebay find a trusted seller, and buy one


----------



## crocuber (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350490302289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I bought this and to Europe it took 9 days to get here


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 5, 2011)

So, does CRC melt plastic then? And what are like the directions of use?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

CRC can if you use it improperly, but just do a short burst into the cube, then work that in, it will leave a whie residue, but i don't think that harms your cube


----------

